# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  แบบการดูแลปกป้องให้ปลอดภัยจากแมลง

## teerapon12

บทความเหตุด้วย เครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน
เครื่องพ่นหมอกควันลงความว่าเครื่องมือในการพ่นปัดขาแมลงที่มีอยู่ประสิทธ์ภาพสูง เครื่องพ่นกำจัดยุงใช้กำจัดแมลง ป้องกันและควบคุม แมลงที่บินหรือคลาน ดุจดังยุงลาย ยุงรำคาญ แมลงวัน แมลงสาบ ปลวก ใช้ได้กับ บ้านเรือน คอกปศุสัตว์ โรงงานอุตสาหกรรม รีสอร์ท โรงแรม ในท่อน้ำทิ้ง หรือพื้นที่ การเกษตรเช่น อุทยานผักสวนผลไม้ นาข้าว ไร่ข้าวโพด สวนส้ม กำลังการพ่นหมอกควันหรือละอองฝอยได้สมำเสมอ หนาแน่น เข้าถึงทุกซอกมุม สิ่งที่ใช้พ่นฆ่ายุงแมลงต้องมีความทนทานสะดวกต่อการใช้งานเพราะเป็นเครื่องยนต์แบบอัตโนมัติติดง่าย โดยการผสมของอากาสและน้ำมันเบนซิน โดยใช้แบตเตอรี่ 12 โวลต์หัวเทียนเป็นตัวจุดระเบิด เพี่ยงแค่กดปุ่ม และแบตเตอรี่ชาร์ทไฟเข้าใหม่ได้ เมือไฟมีกำลังอ่อน สามารถ การดูแลรักษาไม่ยุงยาก ไม่ร้อนเร็ว กอบด้วยการระบายความร้อนที่ดีถึง 2 ชั้น ถังน้ำยาพร้อมด้วยถังน้ำมันทำจากเหล็กสแตนเลส ชนิดหนาพิเศษ ระแวดระวังการกัดกร่อนของน้ำยาเคมีพร้อมกับน้ำมันเชื้อเพลิง อันส่วนง่ายต่อการถอดเปลี่ยนใหม่ สะดวกตรวจสอบหาสาเหตุหากเสวยพระชาติสิ่งยนต์ขัดข้อง เพราะตำแน่งของหัวเทียนเห็นได้ง่าย ผลิตโดยผู้นำในการผลิตเครื่องหมอกควัน จากประเทศเกาหลี ได้มามาตรฐาน ISO 9001 : 2000
โรคที่เกิดจากยุง และวิธีการกำจัดด้วยเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน
1. โรคมาลาเรีย 
แหล่งแพร่โรคอยู่ในท้องที่ป่าเขา โดยอย่างเดียวตามแนวชายแดนติดต่อกับประเทศพม่าและกัมพูชา เชื้อโรคมาลาเรียคือ โปรโตซัว ซึ่งเป็นสัตว์เซลล์เดียวมีขนาดเล็กมากมีชื่อเรียกว่าพลาสโมเดี่ยม ซึ่งมีอยู่ 4 ชนิดด้วยกัน แต่ที่มีอันตรายร้ายแรงจนถึงแก่ชีวิตคือ พลาสโมเดี่ยม ฟาลซิฟารั่ม
2. โรคไข้เลือดออก
แหล่งแพร่โรงอาจเกิดขึ้นได้ทั้งในเขตเมืองและชนบททุกจังหวัดทั่วประเทศ ผู้ป่วยส่วนใหญ่เป็นเด็ก เชื้อโรคไข้เลือดออกคือไวรัสที่มีชื่อว่า เดงกี่เชื้อไวรัส ผู้ป่วยที่มีอาการบ้าดีเดือดมักเสียชีวิตเนื่องจากเกิดการช็อค
3. โรคเท้าช้าง
ถิ่นแพร่โรคอยู่ในท้องที่ชนบทเท่านั้นทางภาคใต้และภาคตะวันตกของประเทศ เชื้อโรคเท้าช้างคือพยาธิตัวกลมขนาดเล็ก รูปร่างคล้ายเส้นด้ายอาศัยอยู่ในกระแสโลหิตของผู้ป่วย โรคนี้ทำให้เกิดแขน เท้าทายเนื่องจากผู้ป่วยในรายที่มีอาการรุนแรงจะมีเท้าบวมใหญ่คล้ายเท้าของช้าง จึงเรียกโรคนี้ว่าโรคเท้าช้าง
4. โรคไข้สมองอักเสบ 
แหล่งแพร่โรคอยู่ภายในท้องที่ชนบทโดยเฉพาะทางท้องถิ่นเหนือบริเวณที่มีการเลี้ยงสุกรมาก โรคนี้ตามปกติเป็นโรคติดต่อในสัตว์ด้วยกันเองเท่านั้น การที่โรคติดกับต่อมาถึงคนได้นั้นนับเป็นการบังเอิญที่คนไปถูกยุงที่มีเชื้อโรคกัด เชื้อโรคไข้สมองอักเสบคือไวรัสที่มีชื่อว่า แจแปนิส เอนเซบ ฟาไลติส ไวรัส ถึงแม้จำนวนผู้ป่วยโรคนี้มีไม่มาก แต่โรคนี้ทำให้เกิดอาการรุนแรงถึงขั้นเสียชีวิตได้โดยง่ายหรือทำให้เกิดความพิการทางสมองตามมาได้ 
ข้อดีของเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน
1.สามารถฆ่ายุงได้ตายที่เดียวหลายร้อยตัวในเวลาเดียวกัน
2.ประหยัดเวลาในการกำจัดยุง ในสถานที่ต่างๆ 
3.สามารถใช้ได้เป็นระยะเวลานับปีถ้ามีการดูแลรักษาอย่างดี 
4.สามารถใช้งานได้หลากหลายรูปแบบ อาทิเช่น กำจัดแมลงที่สวนยาง ร้านอาหาร โครงการหมู่บ้านจัดสรร 
ข้อเสียและข้อควรระวังของการใช้เครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน
1.มีขั้นตอนในการใช้งาน
2.ควรเก็บให้ พ่นมือเยาวชน 
3.เครื่องพ่นหมอกควันมีเสียงดังระหว่างการพ่น กำจัดแมลง 
การชำระคืนเครื่องพ่นหมอกควันในการฆ่ายุงด้วยกันแมลงเป็นวิธีการที่มีความนิยมมากด้วยกันในขนาดนี้ เนื่องจากมีการระบาดของโรคประการต่างๆที่เกิดจาก ยุง มากมายอาทิอาทิเช่น มาลาเรีย และไข้สมองอักเสบเป็นต้น ทางเทศบาล อบจ อบต ในแต่ละจังหวัด จึงต้องมีการดูแลความปลอดภัยให้กับประชาชนในแต่ละพื้นที่ จึงทำปันออกเครื่องพ่นหมอกควันก็เป็นเครื่องมือที่ใช้กันอย่างแพร่หลาย ณ ขนาดนี้
ชนิดของเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน ความจุเล็กขนาดใหญ่ 
เครื่องพ่นหมอกควันมีหลายชนิด หลายแบบ แล้วเสียแต่ว่าการใช้งานของหน้างานต่างๆ อาทิเช่นขนาดเล็ก เครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน เหมาะกับการใช้ในบ้านเรือน สวนอาหาร และ สวนย่อมต่างๆ ที่มีบริเวณ ขนาดพื้นที่ไม่กว้างสุดนัก แต่เครื่องใหญ่ เหมาะสำหรับการใช้ในพื้นที่บริเวณกว้างและใหญ่ อาทิเช่น หมู่บ้านแบ่งสรร โครงการหมู่บ้านต่างๆ ที่มีอนาเขตกว้างขวาง ข้อแตกต่างระหว่าง 2 วิธนี้ ก็ คือ แบบเล็กจะพกพาสะดวก และเสียงไม่ดังขณะพ่น แต่ก็ จะสามารถพ่นได้ไม่เยอะหรือนานเท่ากับ ขนาดเครื่องใหญ่เนื่องเครื่องใหญ่มีถังเก็บน้ำมันที่ใหญ่กว่า ส่วนเครื่องใหญ่ ก็จะสามารถพ่นได้ในระยะที่ไกลกว่าเครื่องแบบเล็ก แต่ก็ จะเสียงดังกว่า เครื่อง กระจ้อยร่อย 
โดยสรุปแล้ว แต่ละเครื่องก็ ก็จะมีข้อดีข้อเสียอยู่ในแต่ละจำพวก

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppppppp please

----------


## teerapon12

please Uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## teerapon12

Up Pleaseeeeeeee

----------


## teerapon12

Up Upp Uppppppppp

----------


## teerapon12

Up UP Up Upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## teerapon12

Upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppppppp

----------


## teerapon12

ดันหน่อยค่ะ

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppppp2

----------

